# Lolwut? A shooting happened over how wife cooked eggs?



## Darkwing (Sep 11, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_kentucky_fatal_shooting 

I know I shouldn't be lol'ing, but this is just ridiculous if this is the case. 



> "A relative of two of the victims says the shootings happened after an  argument between the gunman and his wife over how she cooked his eggs."





> "She says witnesses to the shootings told her that Neace became enraged when his wife did not cook his breakfast to his liking."



Apparently, along with his wife he shot 5 other people who were witnesses, the bodies were found in three mobile homes. 

Jeez, remind me not to move into a trailer park. 

Discuss.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn rednecks


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow, just....wow


----------



## Twink (Sep 11, 2010)

Wimminz need to learn how to do things right and if they aren't willing to learn they need to be put down


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 11, 2010)

welcome to america


----------



## Don (Sep 11, 2010)

Normally I'd be surprised over something ridiculous like this, but then I found out it was in Kentucky.

lol rednecks


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 11, 2010)

was his right


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh lord, I'm FROM Kentucky! D: Good thing I live in city, not in redneck country.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 11, 2010)

The 2nd Amendment in perfect use right there. Clearly he was defending his tastebuds within his own home.


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 11, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> The 2nd Amendment in perfect use right there. Clearly he was defending his tastebuds within his own home.


 
Good thing this didn't take place in Russia, or the guy would of had to use an axe.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 11, 2010)

And people think furries are crazy.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 11, 2010)

If you break the yolk on someone's over easy eggs, you should expect this kind of thing.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2010)

I lol'd at this. Rednecks, what are you going to do?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 11, 2010)

By livin in my trailer park, you take on a debit. Each of you owe me 100 redneck scalps. 

And I want my scalps, and you will get me my scalps or die trying.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

AH SED EGZ SAMMICH BICH!!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 11, 2010)

Her breakfast wasn't eggsactly up to his standards.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Her breakfast wasn't eggsactly up to his standards.


 that yolk was bad and you should feel bad


----------



## Lobar (Sep 11, 2010)

bitch broke the yolks



> "I have to admit, a little grin came across my face when I saw his brains go flying," Smith said. "He's been trouble ever since he's been here. He's always been trouble."



holy fuck kentucky is scary


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 11, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> The 2nd Amendment in perfect use right there. Clearly he was defending his tastebuds within his own home.


 
I love you.

This will be on Gore News.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't care how my eggs are cooked, so long as they're not burned to a crisp.  Though, to be honest, I like them best sunny-side over.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 12, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Her breakfast wasn't eggsactly up to his standards.


 


AleutheWolf said:


> that yolk was bad and you should feel bad


 
Someone's going to shelling out for that joke, all white?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 12, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Someone's going to shelling out for that joke, all white?


 
Oh, what cracking wit!


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 12, 2010)

we need a government death squad to purify appalachia

kill them all, pluck the eyes from those hills

less republican voters


----------



## Xenke (Sep 12, 2010)

Eggs.

That's the problem.

There's no right way to cook them.

They're always gross by themselves.

Wife shoulda known, and stuck it in a grilled cheese.


----------

